# Combine Multiple JPG's into one JPG?



## alray

I am looking for software that will allow me to place multiple .jpg images next to each other 
and then output as one .jpg image file.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## etaf

most image editors should be able to do that 
what editors are on the PC

irfanview may do that - I will check

doesnt

so you may need something like gimp http://www.gimp.org/windows/
gimp for windows is a good program


----------



## alray

Thanks for your reply.

All I have is Windows Live Photo Gallery.


----------



## etaf

is this a one off ?
we could do it for you 

otherwise gimp is a good editor - can be quite difficult to work out 

you will need to make an image the size you want and then add the other images onto it

trying to think of an easier editor which may help


----------



## etaf

http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-image-combining.html


----------



## wowzer

I thought Irfanview would do that using the collage feature...

https://irfanview-forum.de/showthread.php?1033-Creating-a-Collage


----------



## Noyb

Irfanview can do it using the create panorama .. (as wowzer mentioned)
You'll have to do the horizontal(s) .. 
Then combine the horizontals in a vertical Panorama.
IMO .. Panorama is the wrong wording for this function in Irfanview.


----------



## ChuckE

Noyb said:


> Irfanview can do it using the create panorama .. (as wowzer mentioned)
> You'll have to do the horizontal(s) ..
> Then combine the horizontals in a vertical Panorama.
> IMO .. Panorama is the wrong wording for this function in Irfanview.


I agree, Panorama is a bad name for what IrfanView does in this function.
All it does is join images to either the next horzontal or vertical pixel position.
I think "Butt Join" might be a better term, but it would probably be misunderstood as well. (Not that there is anything wrong with that!) ;-)

The on-screen control box opens up and mentions "add images at the right..." or "add image below..." perhaps "Add images to..." might be a better, more self-explanatory term.


----------



## edhicks

Picassa can build a collage to accomplish what your are wanting.
It is also less complicated than gimp etc.


----------

